

Why do browsers not use SRV records? - chrisdew
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9063378/why-do-browsers-not-use-srv-records

======
forgotusername
DNS often being the slowest link in the perf chain, adding another set of
(recursive) queries to a cold HTTP request is asking for too much. This could
mean up to a second more lag for transcontinental links.

And for what gain? Now we can host our httpd on random ports, which for some
reason we managed to not need for the past 20 years.

